# Is my Penn Battle 4000 screwed up or am I just an idiot?



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I hope it's the latter. Never had a Penn spinning reel before, and I just got a Penn Battle 4000 in the mail today. In all of the other spinners I have (mostly Shimanos), the shaft from the handle passes through the frame and is locked in place by the threaded knob on the other side (usually the shaft from the handle is internally threaded and the externally threaded shaft from the knob screws into it to secure it). 

Well, I just can't seem to get the handle to attach to the Penn Battle. The externally threaded shaft from the Penn handle is a whopping 0.5" long (at most) and will not thread into the left side (i.e. cranking with left hand). The knob which threads onto the side opposite the handle is merely a cap and has no interaction with the handle whatsoever. I switched the handle to the right side to see if it threaded in, and it does, but it does not lock in place, i.e. it loosens very easily when cranked backwards.

OK, so who's the idiot? Me or the Penn reel?


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

To mount the handle on the left side of the reel turn the handle counterclockwise.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

Hmm... Try holding the bail wire with your right hand and reel in with your left(having the handle on the left side), basically applying pressure against the bail wire you're holding. It should lock in place. You're an idiot, indeed 

haha jk, I hope this solves it...


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

plotalot said:


> To mount the handle on the left side of the reel turn the handle counterclockwise.


Ahhhh...yes. Counterintuitive to the normal way of screwing. DOH!! Lefty tighty! But that makes sense, given the direction one needs to crank. 

I still don't like this, though, as compared to Shimano's design.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

7.62 said:


> Ahhhh...yes. Counterintuitive to the normal way of screwing. DOH!! Lefty tighty! But that makes sense, given the direction one needs to crank.
> 
> I still don't like this, though, as compared to Shimano's design.


Give it time and you'll like it better. It is much better to have have the handle attached directly to the main gear. "Shimano's design" as you call it isn't how the handle is attached on Shimano's more expensive reels, they do it just like on your Battle. 
http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...ts/reels/spinning/aero_wrap_ii_and_other.html


> Direct Drive Mechanism (Thread-In Handle Attachment) to eliminate play in the drivetrain and increase transmission of power.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Try not to reel backwards very often and it shouldn't come loose.


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Interesting. Although you solved it. I'm trying to recall, but I think I had that problem on some reel, could have been a Penn, I have three different models of Penn in some different sizes. But you should like the Battle. I gave up Shamanos a couple of years ago even for fresh water, I have some good ones, Sustain, Stradics on down. I just figured that I had gone to that well too many times. I tried a Diawa Fuego (before they sadly discontinued them to replace try it over the Sustain, love it, good choice. And I got another new one in the past year or so, a Fluegar Supreme XT in a 30 to try in replace another Shimano. Love it too, it's a real nice reel for that price point. Anyway, so I just started the salt a couple of years ago and thought here's a chance to really break free. I switched to nearly all Penns, they did make their reputation for the salt. So I watched all the reviews for them and the Customer feed back reviews on like Cabela's and Bass Pro and some folks don't pull any punches, if it's junk they'll tell you. I got a Sargus 6000, my first salt reel and it is the old workhorse as advertised. Then got 3 Slammers, two for inshore and a 5000L for a surf rod. I did have some issues with the Slammer 360, but a a 260 works great. I last winter I thought I'd try something else and go a Battle 4000. I'm pretty impressed with the Battle. If I were to get another reel of a different size, I think I'd get a Battle even over a Slammer.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> Try not to reel backwards very often and it shouldn't come loose.


He can't cause I believe they don't have a reverse


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

That was my point.


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

took me forever to figure it out as well....yeah i was retarded. just place the handle in and reel like normal...lol 
i have a battle 3000/6000


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

plotalot said:


> Give it time and you'll like it better. It is much better to have have the handle attached directly to the main gear. "Shimano's design" as you call it isn't how the handle is attached on Shimano's more expensive reels, they do it just like on your Battle.
> http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...ts/reels/spinning/aero_wrap_ii_and_other.html


Interesting. I must admit, the most expensive Shimano reel I have is a Sedona. I have no complaints, though. It has been dunked in the surf NUMEROUS times and still runs with no issues. Neither have I noticed any play in the handle.

Anyway, I guess what I didn't like about threading the handle directly to the main gear was that I felt like I was having to apply to much pressure to the handle while palming the rotor to get it tight enough where it wouldn't loosen too easily.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

thekingfeeder said:


> Try not to reel backwards very often and it shouldn't come loose.


Yes, funny. I don't think that I was necessarily trying to reel backwards, it's that when I stopped reeling, the momentum of the rotor caused the handle to unthread, at which point I unvoluntarily would start to reel backwards. I was just nervous about overtightening it, I guess.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I was just messn with ya. I assumed once you got it all figured out, everything fell into place and you didn't have any problems any longer. :beer: I have or have owned the 3, 4, 5, and 6k sizes. I really like them.


----------

